# "Einsteigerheft" möglich ?!



## Flooo (5. September 2009)

*"Einsteigerheft" möglich ?!*

Hallo zusammen, habe mich gerade eben angemeldet und mir liegt etwas auf dem Herzen

ich habe mir bisher 2 Pc games hardware Zeitschriften gekauft, und muss vorab sagen, dass ich nicht DER Kenner in Sachen Hardware bin. Da ihr sehr oft Fachwörter bzw. Abkürzungen benutzt, ist es für mich nicht immer einfach alles mit zu verfolgen. Vielleicht sehen das andere Leser auch so wie Ich. Darum meine Frage, wird es eventuell irgendwann je ein Sonderheft für "Einsteiger" geben, bzw. für Personen, die noch nicht so viel Ahnung haben wie ich?

Oder gab es solch ein Heft schon mal?

Viele Artikel stellen für mich kein Problem dar, doch wenn von den Prozessoren und den verschiedenen anderen Fachwörtern geredet wird, sieht es für mich schwarz aus.

Der aktuelle Bericht über die 22" Monitore beispielsweise, dort gab es bei mir kaum Probleme...

Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass ich noch nie etwas alleine an meinem Pc gemacht habe sondern immer nur komplett, also ganz komplett fertige PC's gekauft habe.

Also... gruß und bis denne!


----------



## ile (5. September 2009)

*AW: "Einsteigerheft" möglich ?!*

Also ich finde, dass man sich in PCGH sehr gut einlesen kann. Ein "Einsteigerheft" ist eigentlich total überflüssig, denn wenn man wirklich mal einen Begriff nicht versteht, gibt es ja immer noch das Internet (z. B. Wikipedia)!


----------



## Flooo (5. September 2009)

*AW: "Einsteigerheft" möglich ?!*

Okay, einzelne Begriffe habe ich auch schon nachgeschlagen, aber ich meinte jetzt eigentlich... ein Heft, wo grundlegende Informationen enthalten sind. Ist vielleicht jetzt ein bischen peinlich^^, aber ich habe sehr sehr wenig Ahnung von Hardware. Vielleicht liegt das auch daran, dass ich noch nicht das Alter erreicht habe und das mit der Zeit kommt .


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (5. September 2009)

*AW: "Einsteigerheft" möglich ?!*

Nicht nur für Hardware,sondern auch für Themen wie :Internet etc.
Ich zum Beispiel versuche die ganze Zeit Bilder im mein Blog zu integrieren,bis jetzt kein Erfolg(habe nartürlich "HilfE" benutzt).
Mit dem Internet, da habe ich noch eine Menge Wissenslücken.
Kann jemand bitte mir helfen!?


----------



## Flooo (5. September 2009)

*AW: "Einsteigerheft" möglich ?!*

Ich rieche Ironie??!!

Bin ich denn der einzige, der "solche Probleme" hat?


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. September 2009)

*AW: "Einsteigerheft" möglich ?!*

du bist sicher nicht der einzige aber das meiste grundwissen bekommt man umsonst auch im internet

und die frage wär wie und was genau in diesem einsteigerheft drinnenstehen sollte


----------



## der8auer (6. September 2009)

*AW: "Einsteigerheft" möglich ?!*

Ich habe auch mal so angefangen... Habe mir die PCGH gekauft und hatte nur knappes Basiswissen von PCs. In den ersten 5 Ausgaben habe ich nur Bahnhof verstanden  Allerdings hilft es wirklich sehr sich beim lesen vor den PC zu setzen und die nichtverstandenen Begriffe einfach zu googeln. Nach ein paar Ausgaben sollte es dir immer einfacher fallen


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2009)

*AW: "Einsteigerheft" möglich ?!*

Dafür bist du ja hier auch richrig.
Wenn du Fragen hast, dann stellst du sie einfach, niemand wird dich auslachen, nur weil du etwas nicht weiß, was für andere selbstverständlich ist.
Man wird es dir so erklären, dass du es verstehst und selbst anderen erklären kannst.

Wissen über eine bestimme Sache erringt man nicht innerhalb von ein paar Tagen, das dauert eben, aber wiederholtes Lesen und nachfragen hier im Forum oder im Internet allgemein helfen dir dabei.

Gibts denn etwas konkretes, wo der Schuh wirklich drückt oder gehts nur um allgemeine Dinge wie Prozessorbezeichnungen oder Chipsätze und deren Unterschiede zueinander?


----------



## Flooo (6. September 2009)

*AW: "Einsteigerheft" möglich ?!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gibts denn etwas konkretes, wo der Schuh wirklich drückt oder gehts nur um allgemeine Dinge wie Prozessorbezeichnungen oder Chipsätze und deren Unterschiede zueinander?



Es geht eher um das 2te. Danke erstmal an alle, ich sehe es ein, dass es recht unnötig ist, ein ganzes Heft zu machen, obwohl man alles googlen etc... kann. Auf jeden Fall werde ich mir die nächsten Hefte kaufen und dann wird das auch schon.

In einigen anderen Foren wird halt geflamed³ wenn man mal Anfängerfragen hat, aber das ist hier ja zum Glück nicht so 

Danke nochmal an alle, Gruß.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (6. September 2009)

*AW: "Einsteigerheft" möglich ?!*

Wir haben auch relativ häufig Wissensartikel im Heft, wo Grundlagen erklärt werden (sollten). Nur können wir natürlich nicht für jedes Themengebiet in jeder Ausgabe bringen, sonst haben wir bald einen Umfang wie ein Telefonbuch.

Viele Wissensartikel stellen wir nach einer gewissen Zeit aber auch hier auf der Webseite zur Verfügung, zum Beispiel hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...sen-wie-funktionieren-grafikkarten-1-2-a.html

Oder ist dir das Niveau noch zu hoch?


----------



## Flooo (6. September 2009)

*AW: "Einsteigerheft" möglich ?!*

danke, aber das Niveau ist mir eindeutig zu hoch. Ich denke, wenn ich mir noch die ein oder andere Ausgabe kaufe, wird das schon irgendwann klappen!


----------



## 2000Miles (6. September 2009)

*AW: "Einsteigerheft" möglich ?!*

Oder einfach mal die Computer Bild kaufen. Die Tests nicht allzu ernst nehmen, aber für Anfänger wird da eigentlich alles erklärt


----------



## Flooo (6. September 2009)

*AW: "Einsteigerheft" möglich ?!*

von computer bild bin ich mal garkein freund . billiges papier etc... 

dann kauf ich mir lieber weiter PCGH und schaue mal wie ich mich da durchkämpfe


----------



## iNcurabLe_ (6. September 2009)

*AW: "Einsteigerheft" möglich ?!*

Jeder fängt irgendwie mal damit an. Und wenn man dem aus dem Weg geht (CBS etc. - da stehn vielleicht 10 Seiten über Hardware drin), dann bekommt man's auch nicht schneller hin. Dann lieber Googlen.  Du schaffst das schon!


----------



## Flooo (7. September 2009)

*AW: "Einsteigerheft" möglich ?!*

wie ihr mich motiviert. Danke  , wenn ich dann halt ne Frage habe, stelle ich sie ier Im forum, dafür sind Foren eigentlich ja auch da.


Guten Morgen


----------



## boss3D (7. September 2009)

*AW: "Einsteigerheft" möglich ?!*

Also ich würde einem Anfänger unbedingt raten, auch wirklich praktische Erfahrungen zu sammeln! Zerleg deinen PC und baue ihn wieder zusammen, probiere verschiedene AA/AF-Einstellungen im Treiber aus und beobachte die Resultate in den Anwendungen, schau dir mal das BIOS näher an, etc. ...

Du kannst noch so viele PCGH-Hefte lesen, wenn es bei der Theorie bleibt, wirst du nie alles verstehen und wirklich schlau werden.

Gerade im IT-Bereich gehen Theorie und Praxis Hand in Hand. Das solltest du beherzigen.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Flooo (7. September 2009)

*AW: "Einsteigerheft" möglich ?!*

schon klar Praxis>Theorie... 

ich denke ich kenne mich kaum aus, weil ich noch NIE etwas an meinem pc selber gemacht habe, außer vielleicht Spiele zu installieren.

Da wir nen netten Einzelhändler hier in der Nähe haben, und wenn ich dann einen neuen PC brauche stellt der mir den komplett, also wirklich komplett zusammen!

so dass ich den nur noch anschließen muss ->fertig.

Ich traue mich erst garnicht an meinen PC ran, wie gesagt, was ist denn wenn irgendetwas nicht mehr geht.


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. September 2009)

*AW: "Einsteigerheft" möglich ?!*

Dann kannst dir ja Rat in diesem Forum holen. Dafür sind wir ja da.
Jeder in diesem Forum, wie andere hier schon sagten, hat mal klein angefangen.
Also auf auf, probieren geht über studieren, keine Angst das wird schon.


----------



## Flooo (7. September 2009)

*AW: "Einsteigerheft" möglich ?!*

ok, dankeschön

villeicht schaue ich mir meinen pc nachher mal an, wie der überhaupt aussieht von innen


----------



## Tom3004 (7. September 2009)

*AW: "Einsteigerheft" möglich ?!*

Jeder fängt einmal klein ! 
Genau wie ich ! 
Ich lese die PCGH seit 1 Jahr und bin jetzt 15  
Und jetzt verstehe ich eig. alles  Und auch ziemlich gut


----------



## iceman650 (7. September 2009)

*AW: "Einsteigerheft" möglich ?!*

Ging mir genauso wie Flooo, als Ich meine erste PCGH las (10/06), da ich vorher nur Zeitungen wie die Chip oder CT las. Damals brauchte ich für einen Artikel wesentlich länger und hatte auch dauernd Kopfweh...
Zum Glück lernt man ja dazu.^^


----------



## STSLeon (8. September 2009)

*AW: "Einsteigerheft" möglich ?!*

Hi, 

ich muss Boss3D zustimmen, Computer sind learning by doing. Am besten du sicherst regelmäßig deine Daten und spielst einfach mit dem Computer rum. Sieh dir Windows an, installier ein Spiel und verändere die Einstellungen. Zusätzlich kannst du dir hier Benchmarks ansehen und so dir einen Überblick drüber verschaffen, welche Hardware die schnellste ist, welche das beste P/L bietet. Wo die Unterschiede sind und warum ein AMD Prozessor nicht in einen Intelsockel passt.  Wenn du an deinem Rechner herumschrauben willst, dann hol dir ein paar Tipps und mach es einfach. So hab ich es damals auch gelernt. Ob du genau weißt wie eine Grafikkarte das Bild berechnet oder wie ein Prozessorkern aufgebaut ist am Anfang nicht wichtig. Das kommt mit der Zeit.


----------



## RC-X (8. September 2009)

*AW: "Einsteigerheft" möglich ?!*

ich hab mit 8 mit der Computerbild und der Computerbild Spiele angefangen, dann waren PC Pr@xis und Chip an der Reihe, mit ca 12 bin ich dann auf die PCGH gestoßen - und war begeistert -


----------



## rew311 (12. September 2009)

*AW: "Einsteigerheft" möglich ?!*

Wollte eigentlich eine etwas ähnliche email an die Redaktion schreiben. Da ich bei meine Suche nach einer email Adresse auf dieses Forum gestossen bin, nun halt hier (kein Interesse an direkter Leserpost oder bin ich nur zu blind?).

Auch ich habe vor zwei Ausgaben mit der PCGH angefangen und habe genau das gleiche Problem. Ich wünschte mir auch ein Einsteiger/ Wissen / How To Heft oder Buch. 
Wäre vielleicht interessant, wenn man das als Lose-Blatt-Sammlung aktuell kaufen könnte und das ein oder andere Wissensthema im Heft direkt auf diese Sammlung zugeschnitten wäre, könnte mich sogar zu einem Abo bewegen (hört die Redaktion die Kasse da nicht klingeln?).

Ihr habt natürlich Recht, alles Wissen gibts Gratis im Internet und natürlich kann man im Forum auch Fragen stellen, die meist sehr kompetent beantwortet werden. Aber bitte bedenkt auch, dass nicht jeder die gleiche Art zu lernen hat, nicht jeder traut sich einfach mal so an Hard- und Software unanageleitet herrum zu basteln. 
Nicht zu letzt lebt das Magazin ja schließlich auch von denjenigen, die nicht alles kostenlos im Internet suchen, sondern gerne mal Papier in der Hand halten.


----------



## Pennyman (16. September 2009)

*AW: "Einsteigerheft" möglich ?!*

Flooo: Du kannst dir doch auch ein Buch kaufen, wo alles über Hardware und Software drin steht! 
Was ich zB ganz cool finde, aber ist nicht jedermanns Sache, ist der "Nickles PC Report".
Das ist ein ganz fetter Schinken, da steht zu allen möglichen Themen was drin. Ich finde Bücher teilweise echt viel toller als immer nur Google, um mal irgendwas nachzulesen. Und wenn man es erstmal aufgeschlagen hat, findet man immer wieder was neuen, was man sich angucken und durchlesen kann.

Nickles PC-Report 2007/2008: Computerfachwissen für alle: Amazon.de: Michael Nickles: Bücher

oder dieses hier, ist sogar noch mehr auf Hardware bezogen, ich habe im Inhalt jetzt nichts gefunden, was nicht drinsteht! 
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/3827243718/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller=


----------

